# The final version of my first sonata



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi! Again, my sonata... but this is the final version. It has four movements, complete with the correct finger settings for all the movements. I dedicated it to my daughter who studied music as well.

1st sonata final version

Best wishes,

André,
Sweden


----------



## Krummhorn

Thanks, André ... 

Looks wonderful from my first visual read of the score ... my next read will be at the piano - looking forward to that!!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!
I am studying the parts myself so I canmake good life recordings. However, I have no idea how long that will take, so here are links to midi bounces:

Part 1 (midi bounce)
part 2 (played my me)
part 3 (midi bounce)
part 4 (midi bounce)

the midi bounces sound very mechanical so think them a little more musical...

André


----------



## Roni22

Hi,

Interesting. I've also listened to many of your other pieces on your site.

Thanks.

Roni
http://classicalmusicblog.com/


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Thanks for that, Roni! Always nice when someone takes the time for that.


----------

